# Opinions t72 vs gt42



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

So what would you guys prefer on big build vr6 ?
Havent seen many gt42's on vr6 but a few t72's 
Whats the better turbo and what is more reliable ?


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

imo i'd go with the 42... Its a more modern turbo and it has all the latest GT series bells and whistles, including ball bearing if you spring for the 42r.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (801pete)*

I've got a 60-1 on my car. Raced my buddy's STi with a GT35r on it, and his definetly spools faster. Once mine spooled up, we were more or less even. But all out, he definetly got me on the spool up. Go for the GT42.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Ohio Brian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ohio Brian* »_I've got a 60-1 on my car. Raced my buddy's STi with a GT35r on it, and his definetly spools faster. Once mine spooled up, we were more or less even. But all out, he definetly got me on the spool up. Go for the GT42.

This would be a byproduct of more efficient/lighter wheels AND DBB chra difference. I'm sure if you were racing a another VR6 w/ the 35R, the differences would become more evident. A P-Trim and 35R turbine wheel are VASTLY different...


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (passatG60)*

How often do turbos actually fail ? Nobody ever real talks about how long turbos last on a drag car .
Also I can get a t72 for half the price of a gt42 . 
So I can get a T72 , tubular exhaust manifold , full exhaust and injectors for the same price as just the gt42 . 
Car will also run methanol . 
I know the tuning has been done on the t72 already , but having a hard time actually finding any VR6's with the gt42 fitted .


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (Bug_racer)*

This is 1.BillyT's VR6 with the GT42r


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

that looks sick


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (ShaggyVR6)*

are turbo's this big really necessary ? i mean if you build a 500hp car ..why put an 800hp rated turbo ?


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_are turbo's this big really necessary ? i mean if you build a 500hp car ..why put an 800hp rated turbo ? 

because 800hp rated turbos are there goals.


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

Cause I wanna run a 10 eventually a 9 . Just seeing what your responses are in regards to these two turbos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

i just cant get over the lag issues .. hows the lag on a gt42 ?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

The 42 on the VR is just a tad bit laggier than the 3076 on the 20V, and that turbo put my car into the 10s and got up plenty fast... damn I miss the 20v Mk2 days.








The VR should be up and running again soon with new standalone and new bigger numbers. 




_Modified by 1.BillyT at 10:04 PM 7-19-2006_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

So would it be like a GT35r on a 1.8t ?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

I would guess yes.


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_So would it be like a GT35r on a 1.8t ?

When do you want this thing to start making boost? 4500 RPM?
I've got a 2.0 and ran the numbers and the GT32 was my choice. I might have gone with a GT30R except the GT32 was half the price. I estimate the boost will come on at about 2000 RPM, and by 5000-5500 RPM I'll be making 300 HP.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (kimosullivan)*

i've been told 1.8t with GT35R makes full boost at around 5k


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

I would have thought you want a bit of lag so you could get moving before the turbo starts spooling hard . There is always the anti lag method , although its really hard on the turbo which will just probably make it cheaper to get the t72 . 
I guess there will be a bit of guesswork here but keep the opinions coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

One thing I can say is... I've seen the local honda guys break ALL SORTS of journal bearing turbos... I mean, they were going through them at a turbo every week or every other week. PT71's that is. 
The 42r has lasted them all season and so far looks like their gonna be goin for another season too. 
920whp on b18 + 100 shot of spray... I can't remember what the correction factor was that day but it was SAE correction. 
those turbos will make the #'s for you.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

Billy at what rpm do hit full boost and what rpm do you rev at (all with the EIP BVH)


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_Billy at what rpm do hit full boost and what rpm do you rev at (all with the EIP BVH)

That red graph is up to 7500, the blue was just a bit before 7000. Once we get the LS1 coils and E11 on we are gonna turn the thing to about 7800, maybe 8000. Turbo hits hard right around 55-5600. With the 26s, we have pretty long gearing, so it stays in the power for plenty of time. That was on stock cams, and with an unported kinetic manifold, basically making all that power thru a T3 sized outlet.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

sweet... is the long gearing coming from a quaife tranny?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (Bug_racer)*

So what would you guys prefer on big build vr6 ?
Havent seen many gt42's on vr6 but a few t72's 
Whats the better turbo and what is more reliable ?
Cause I wanna run a 10 eventually a 9 . Just seeing what your responses are in regards to these two turbos>>>>
- plenty of GT42R's on VR6's. C&M, NYCVR6,Brian K
- For a car that will see some street use, try a GT40R. You will be able to run 9's with wheelie bars and 26-27" slicks when the time comes.


----------

